# Smilies in Formularen einfügen



## ajay (28. August 2001)

also vorab ... ich hab nach smilies und pseudocode geuscht und nix gefunden, und ich weiss auch net in welche abteilung dieses thema gehört ??

zum problem:
ich bin grad dabei ein newsystem zu schreiben und möchte darin smilies benutzen, die der user - so wie auf diesem board - einfach nur anklicken braucht und der entsprechende pseudocode ins formular eingefügt wird. ich glaub hier is es mit javascript gemacht ... weiss es aber nicht genau. oder gib es auch andere einfachere methoden ??

thx im voraus
flash


----------



## Psyclic (28. August 2001)

nö musst scho javascript nehemn...php würd auch gehn..da er aber jedesmal die page neu laden müsste wär es zu blöd


----------



## ajay (29. August 2001)

*JA NA KLASSE !!!!!!*

und wie mach ich das nu ... das is ja mein problem !!!


----------



## Robin (29. August 2001)

Hi NDL_Flash,

ich hab die Antwort auf Deine Frage.

1. also als erstes musst Du dem Formular ein namen geben. Z.B.
   <form .. name="message">

2. Nehmen wir an, Du willst auf ein Smily klicken und der pseudocode 
   soll automatisch im Formularfeld eingefügt werden. Der Befehl
   lautet dann:
   <a onClick="opener.document.message.p_beitrag.value+=' ';"><img ...></a>

   Beschreibung:
   message -> Dein Formularname..siehe Punkt 1.
   p_beitrag -> Das ist der Name des Textfeldes
 -> das ist der pseudocode

Hoffe das war das, was Du gesucht hast 
Wenn Du das ganze in Real-Time sehen willst, so besuch mal mein selbst programmiertes Forum unter http://www.sis-design.com/forum.

Gruß Robin


----------



## ajay (30. August 2001)

*Also Nee...*

...ich mein es is schon genau das was ich haben will aber irgendwie funzt es nicht!
es kommt immer die javascript-fehlermeldung: "opener.document....   ist Null oder kein objekt"
ich habs auch schon mit open.document.... probiert aber geht auch net.
vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich TEXTAREA verwende und kein INPUT-Feld ?!?!

kannst du (oder jemand anderes) nochmal helfen plz.

mfg flash


----------



## ajay (30. August 2001)

**JUBBEL**

:| :| :| :| :| 

ich hab nochmal n bissel rumprobiert und jetzt funzt es juhu !!!!
ich hab einfach das opener. weggelassen - ich weiss ja net ob das n fehler von dir war.

aber trotzdem THX Robin !


----------



## Robin (30. August 2001)

*Sorry*

hehe.

schön das es jetzt funktioniert 

Jain ... also meine Smiliesammlung war in einem anderen Fenster als das TextFeld. Daher musste ich Javascript sagen, dass er den pseudocode in ein anderes Fester einfügen soll. Daher den Befel mit "opener".

Sorry .. habs vergessen dir zu sagen 

Gruß robin


----------



## Vitalis (12. Januar 2002)

Hi Ihr!

Ich hab das nun auch ausprobiert und es funktioniert prima. Nur..
Der Mauszeiger verwandelt sich nicht in eine Hand wie das bei normalen Links der Fall ist. Wie kann ich das auch noch hinbekommen?



Grüße,
   Vitalis


Nachtrag:

Ich habs gefunden. 
Falls es jemanden interessiert:


```
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript>
<!--
   function setsmile(Zeichen) {
   document.formularname.textareaname.value =
   document.formularname.textareaname.value + Zeichen;
}
//-->
</SCRIPT>

<a href="javascript:setsmile(':)')"><img src="gfx/smile.gif" width="15" height="15" border="0"></a>
```


----------



## Vitalis (14. Januar 2002)

Ich hab mal eine kleine Frage: Ist in dem Code oben ein Fehler drin? Manche erzählen mir von Fehlermeldungen trotz eingeschaltetem Java-Script. 

Könnt Ihr mir helfen?


----------

